# UtahUplandHunting.com



## Kirklan (Sep 20, 2007)

I've launched a new message board http://www.utahuplandhunting.com With the end of the season I have been bored and figured a BB may help carry some of you die hard upland hunters through the off season. Hopefully by the beginning of next season we will have a few participants with some good discussions going on. :wink:

Also visit my blog, http://www.utahuplandhunting.blogspot.com to see some of my hunting trips from the last season.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great site Kirkland! I always try to check yer blog when you post.


----------



## Kirklan (Sep 20, 2007)

MMMM... love your avatar Caleb. 

Just giving all those upland hunters another site to look at! I know it's a daily routine of mine to check all the sites and figured one more wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

That might be the best picture I have ever seen of a dog taking a pee.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Makes ya wonder how he learned to pee on himself....


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> Makes ya wonder how he learned to pee on himself....


Funny those labs will pee on their own leg! :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Another site? What the Hell Kirklan... Ya vanished after taking a beating one evening.... Then pop up and pimp ur chit around.... So unclassy! 

Utahbirddogs.com!!!!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Kirklan said:


> MMMM... love your avatar Caleb.


Dude it is a half naked man! Wow...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## Kirklan (Sep 20, 2007)

Say what you want boys it ain't going to work. Just got a little tired of some of the juvenile attitudes on the other forum. :wink: I've been posting, just not on utahbirddogs. Anyone's welcome to join if they want, I'll let them decide.


----------



## Kirklan (Sep 20, 2007)

Quill - If that isn't you who signed up I'll ban the ID. No skin off my bones. Although they have been logging on regularly.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Kirklan said:


> Say what you want boys it ain't going to work. Just got a little tired of some of the juvenile attitudes on the other forum. :wink: I've been posting, just not on utahbirddogs. Anyone's welcome to join if they want, I'll let them decide.


You gotta be kidding me???? Are you Kettle or Pot?


----------



## Kirklan (Sep 20, 2007)

Neither, just don't like to talking trialing and receiving death threats. :wink: Anyone that likes to talk hunting and all types of bird dogs is welcome to join in.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't believe anyone would get death threats over on Utah Bird Dogs and it's pretty juvenile of you to say those kind of things on this forum. I hope you enjoy your new forum.


----------



## Kirklan (Sep 20, 2007)

Rob - I never once mentioned your site in any of this, it's Tak and you that did that. In fact they are the ones who started attacking me. Why do you think I disapeared, I got tired of *getting threats on my blog*. I don't enjoy having to delete comments off my blog that are threatening in nature. It's just another site where people can get together and talk hunting and dogs if they want.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Kirklan said:
> 
> 
> > Say what you want boys it ain't going to work. Just got a little tired of some of the juvenile attitudes on the other forum. :wink: I've been posting, just not on utahbirddogs. Anyone's welcome to join if they want, I'll let them decide.
> ...


Very well put Mr. Bwhntr.... I was thinking he forgot that he was as much of the part that night as others... 
Funny how he changes his colors so quick.....


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Kirklan said:


> Rob - I never once mentioned your site in any of this, it's Tak and you that did that. In fact they are the ones who started attacking me. Why do you think I disapeared, I got tired of *getting threats on my blog*. I don't enjoy having to delete comments off my blog that are threatening in nature. It's just another site where people can get together and talk hunting and dogs if they want.


You are so funny little guy! I don't think anyone is giving you threats on this blog you talk about... What it is you showed ur arse and yellow belly and got called on it and turned tail and ran! Bein Yellow is only going to get yourself no place fast!
Kettle or Pot.....!


----------



## Kirklan (Sep 20, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> Thats not me


No worries, I've deleted the ID.

TAK - I'm not dwelling on anything from the past. I'm not bringing that up, you are. Personally I think your one hell of a trainer and told you as much that night, you just can't let well enough alone.

A bunch of people emailed me on my blog wanting to have a better forum in which to post comments besides the blog (blogs suck for interaction amongst people). I'm just giving those people another place to have a discussion.


----------

